# Weekly competition 2008-27



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

Warning, there is a problem with the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles. They looked good (subscripted) when I posted, but now they don't anymore. I will figure that out now
Result: I had to change to 3R2 notation. this means "turn the 3 rightmost layers a half turn"

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U3' *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) counterclockwise.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *B2 R' D2 F L' D2 R B' D' B' D2 R F2 L2 F2 D F D' F' R D' R F U2 R
*2. *B' U' B R2 B R2 F D' L2 D' B2 D R F U B' R2 F D' F' D' R2 F2 R U
*3. *U' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L' D' R U2 L U F2 L2 B L D2 F D' F2 R B' L' B2 L'
*4. *L2 B2 R' B2 L' F' L' U B R2 D' R2 D F U' L U2 F2 R2 U' L F' U' L2 U2
*5. *B' U' F' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' R F' R2 B2 R' B D' F' R D F R F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D U' R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U L' F R2 F2 U B' L' D' B2 U' F' (21f)
*2. *L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F' D' F2 D' B2 L2 F U' (21f)
*3. *D R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U' B F' D B2 F' U F2 U F R' (21f)
*4. *F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F L' U F' U2 R' D2 F (21f)
*5. *D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U F2 U' L2 R' F2 L R2 U2 F' D F U' L F' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Uw B' L' B' Rw B2 Fw' F2 Uw U' L B Uw R' Uw2 B' F U Fw U2 B' Fw' F D B2 F' D' Rw B' L2 R D' U B Fw F' R F2 U2
*2. *L2 Rw R Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw Fw2 D2 Uw U' Rw' D Uw' U R' Fw' U' F2 D' Fw2 D B D' Uw B' Fw' D Uw R D' Uw' U' B' L' R B2 Rw R Uw'
*3. *F D' U Fw2 R2 Uw F D2 L' U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw' R' B F2 L' Rw' D' U' L' Rw R B2 D' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw2 Fw U2 L2 Rw2 R2
*4. *Rw2 B2 U' B2 F L R' F2 Rw' Fw2 R2 F Uw L2 U' Fw2 D B2 Fw F L' B' F2 L' Rw2 R U2 Fw' Rw2 B2 L U' Fw' L2 U2 L' R U2 L' F
*5. *L' D' L' B2 D2 U' L R2 B Fw2 F Rw2 Fw L Rw B' Fw' F' L' Rw' B2 F Uw' L' R2 Fw2 Rw' F2 D' F2 L' B2 Fw' F L D' R B R2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L D2 Dw Lw' F' L Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw D' B' Rw2 D2 L2 Fw2 U F' R2 D' Dw' Uw' U' Bw2 L' Dw' U' Lw D' B Bw' Fw2 F Dw2 Fw' L' Uw2 Rw' D' Fw2 F R2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 U2 R F2 D Uw' Bw' Fw' Lw Rw2 Bw' Lw' F' Lw Bw D
*2. *B' Bw Fw' Dw L2 Lw' Uw B2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw R' B Dw Lw' Fw2 L R' U2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B Fw' D Uw' U' R' Fw D Bw' Lw2 F Lw' Uw B' Lw Rw R Dw Uw Lw2 R2 Fw L2 Lw' R F' Lw Bw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw Uw' U2 R2
*3. *Uw Rw' Uw L' Rw R2 Bw D' L' Uw' F R2 Fw D F U2 Rw' Dw B' L' Lw2 B D F2 Rw2 Fw U' Rw' F' U Bw R Dw U Bw' Rw2 F2 D Dw' Uw U' R' Fw F2 D2 Rw' D B2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw Rw Uw2 Rw F2 L2 Bw' Rw'
*4. *F2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Lw F' D' U' L2 Lw2 Uw2 B D2 Uw' Rw' U2 B Bw' Fw2 F Lw2 F Lw D2 B2 L Dw' U Rw' Dw2 Lw' F D' F' Lw' R2 D' U2 B2 Bw D' L Lw' Rw' R' Dw2 B F2 Lw Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 B Bw2 Dw2 B' Fw F2 L2
*5. *Rw' Fw' U2 Lw2 R' Uw2 R2 U2 Rw D' L' Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw' Rw' B U2 Lw' Rw2 B Lw' Bw2 Fw' U L Rw' B Fw F Uw' U' Rw B2 Bw' Dw2 L2 B F R2 Bw2 R B2 Bw D U2 Bw' Lw Fw2 R2 B2 D Uw' U L2 Uw' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 2D 3U' U' 2F F 3R D' 2B L2 D2 3U 2U2 R B 2B 3F' L2 3R 3F2 2L' 3R 2D' B 3R2 3F' D2 3R 3F R D R 2U F 3R B D 2L 2U' 2B' 2U2 3R 2R2 2F' F2 U2 2B R U B2 2B2 F' 2R' 3U' 2F2 R' 3U F2 L U2 2F' 3U' U' B' 3F' 2L2 B D2 2F2 2D 3U' 2U' 2B2 3R 2D' 2L 3F2 F2 3R 2D
*2. *2U' 2B' L 2D2 2F R D2 U' B 3R D 2R2 B2 L D B2 2B2 L' 3R2 D 2U2 U2 L2 3R' D 2D' 3U' L U2 2L 2R' R' 2F' 2R' 2F D' 2B' 3F D2 2D' 2U U2 L' 2U U' 2B' L' R2 B' 2R2 2U U L' 3R' 2F' L' 3F' L 2L' 2R 2D2 L' 3R' 2R R2 2D' F 2L' 2D2 R 2U' B2 3F2 2F' F L2 2L' 2D2 2F2 F'
*3. *D' 2U2 2F' 3U' L2 D2 3U2 3R D 2D2 2F' 3R B2 2F' 2R' U 2L 2F' D2 3R' 3U2 2U2 3R' 3F' 2L 2R' 3U2 F 3R' F2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U' U' 2B' 3F 2F' 3R' D2 2B L' B 2B2 F' 3R 3F 2L 3R' F L' 2R R' 3U' 2R2 R2 D2 3U2 L' D2 3R2 R2 3F F' 2U' B' 3F2 2F 2R' 2D L D 3R 2F2 L2 B' 2L 3R2 2R R2
*4. *2B 2R' B2 2L D 3U L' D2 2B' D' 3U2 B2 3R' 3F' F' 3R B' 3R' D 2D' 3U2 L2 2R2 2B2 3F 2L2 2U2 3F' 2L2 U2 2L' R' D2 L2 B' D' 3U2 B 2B2 3F2 2F F' L D' 2D 2B' 3U2 2U' R 3F F R' 3U 2F2 3R2 2R' B R' 2B' 3R' 2D 2B 3F' D 2D2 3U2 2U 2F2 R 3F 2D' U 3F' 2F2 F 3R D2 2L2 3R' 2D2
*5. *L R2 F 3U' 2F2 2U 2L2 3R 2R2 R' 2D' 2L2 3R R2 2B' D2 2U2 L2 R 2U' 3F 3U' 2L 3R2 2R 2D2 3U' R' 2U 2B 3F 2F F 2L' 3F 3U2 L2 3R F D L' 2D 2B2 2L 3U B 3F2 2F' 2D2 2U' 2L2 3F' F R' 2F' F L2 2L2 R2 3F' 3U2 3R2 2F 2L2 2D 2L 2U2 B2 2F' 2L R' B2 2B' 3F2 2F F 2R' U2 R' U2
 
*7x7x7*
*1. *L 3B2 3R' U2 F2 2D2 3D' L2 3F' U 3L2 2F2 2L2 2D' U2 2F' 3U' 2U' 3B2 2F2 D2 3B 2L U' 2R B 3D' U' B R D 3D' 2U2 U 2L' 3U 3L2 F 3L 2R' 2D2 U2 3F 2D2 3U' 2L' 3R 3B 2F 3D2 2B' 2L' 2R' 3D' 2L2 R 3B' U2 F L' D' U B2 D 2D2 3D 3U 2U2 U2 B 2B 3B' 2F L' 2D' 3D 2U 2L2 U2 B2 3D 2B2 2R 3B' 2U' 3R2 B2 2B2 3B2 F' D2 3D2 3B2 2F2 2L2 U 2B2 D' 3D2 2U
*2. *3D2 B' R2 2F F2 2R2 2F' F' U2 B 2L 3B' 3L' 2R 2D2 2L2 R' D U 3B2 3F' 3U' R 2B2 3L' 2D 2B' 3B' 3D' B2 3B2 3F 2U' 3F2 D2 2U' 3B2 3L R D2 2B' 3F2 L2 2L2 D' L2 2L 3L2 2B 2D2 U2 R 2D2 3F 2F U2 L 2B 3F 2F2 3R2 2R 2B' F2 3D2 3F 2L2 3R' 3B' 3L2 3R2 D' 3D2 3B2 3R' 2F 2L 2F' 3U 2L 3R R' 2B2 2D 2L2 3L' 2F' 3L' R D 2D 3D' 3U 2U' U 3B' 2L' 3U L' 2L
*3. *3F 2L2 3L 3R' 2B' 3L2 R2 2D' 2L2 B' 2B2 3B 2F2 F2 3L2 2B F' R2 3F 2D2 2R' D 3U' U' 2L 3U' 3R2 3B2 R2 3B2 L R 2B2 2D2 U B' F2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 3L2 2D 3U' 3R 2B 3R' U 3R R D' 2D 2R' 2U2 3R' B 3B2 2F2 3L2 R' B' 3B' F 2D 2L R F' 2L 2D' 3B2 2F2 L 2L2 3F2 U' 2R2 2D' 3U 2U U 3B 3D' 2U2 3B' 3D' 2U' U R' 3D L2 3L R 3U' 3B2 2D2 2L R' 2D2 U2 F2
*4. *2L 3D 2F2 D 3D 2U2 2R 3F2 2F2 3D 2B2 2L2 2F' 2U L 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R R2 3U2 3R R 3D B2 2B2 2F' 3L2 D U2 3L 3R 2R D 2F2 2L' 3R' F2 L2 2U 3B 2R2 B 2F F L' 2F 3L2 2R R 3U' 3B' 2L 3L' 3D2 3U' L B2 2B2 3B F 2L' U2 3R2 D2 2D' L' D2 2D 3L2 3R2 3F' 3L' 3R' B2 F 2U' 3L2 3F 2F2 2R2 R 2B' 3L 3F D2 3R 2B 2F2 F2 2L 3R' B' 2R2 F2 L 3D 2B F 2L'
*5. *3F D L 2L' 3L 3R 2R2 R D 2F' 2L' 3R2 F 3L' 2D 3D 3F F2 3D' 2U 2B' 2D2 U2 2R 2B2 3F 2D B' 3B D2 3D2 3U2 2R D 3D2 U2 B 3B' 2D' 3U 3L D2 L R' U R 2U2 L 2L B2 2F 3D2 B U2 R 3B' 3F2 F2 3R 3B2 U' L 2L2 3L 2R' 2U2 3F2 2L2 3B2 L' B D 3D' 2R 3B2 2F' F2 L' 2F 3D2 F' L D 3B' F2 3R2 D U2 L 2R' 2F2 2L' 3L2 R D' 2D2 2U' U L2 3F2
 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' F D F' D2 F2 U' B' R2 D' F' U F D F U' L2 F' L' U2 R2 D2 F' D'
*2. *D F2 R B L2 F2 R' D' R2 F' D F' R B D' R' U B' R2 F D B2 D2 B2 L'
*3. *R2 F' L F2 D' L' F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U F R' U' L U2 F U2 F D

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 B R F' U F L' B2 L B2 D' R (21f)
*2. *L2 F' L2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 L B' U2 L U' L' R D F U' (19f)
*3. *L2 D' R2 D U L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R B L2 D' B' D2 F (20f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Rw R U B Fw2 F Uw U B' Uw' R2 Fw' U L2 B2 Fw2 R U' L' U' Fw2 F D' B2 Fw' F D2 Fw Uw Rw2 F' Uw B2 F2 D U B2 Fw F
*2. *R' Uw' Fw F' L' Rw R D2 Uw2 U' B' D' U2 R2 D2 F' Rw B2 F L2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 F R' D2 Uw' U' Rw2 R2 Uw Rw R2 F2 Rw' B2 Fw' F' Rw2
*3. *B' L2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw F2 L2 R' D B' D2 Uw' U L Fw R2 Fw U' B D Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw' F' Rw2 U B2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 L' F U' F' D Fw' R D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw U' B2 Bw Rw2 B L2 Fw' D Uw Lw2 D2 Dw' B' Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' U B2 Fw Uw2 L' R B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw' Rw R B2 Bw2 Rw' B' Fw2 U' B2 Lw' Rw' R' D Dw Uw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Bw Dw Bw2 D' B2
*2. *Lw2 Dw2 Bw' L B' L Lw D2 L R Uw F D B2 D' Uw2 U2 B' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 B Fw U' F Rw Uw Bw F Rw2 U Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 F' Rw Dw2 Uw L2 Fw2 L Lw Rw2 R B2 Bw2 Fw' F' R Fw' Rw B2 Lw2 Fw2 F U Lw' Dw Uw U2
*3. *U' R2 Uw2 B' Dw2 B' D2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Bw D Bw2 Dw2 U' Bw D' Dw Bw' Fw L2 B L' Lw R2 Bw' R D Fw U2 Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 L D Dw Uw2 B' Rw B' Bw D Lw Fw L' B' F L2 B2 F2 D2 Uw U' R' D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3U' 2F2 2R2 2B2 2L 3R2 2R2 2B L' 3R R 2D' B' D 2D B2 2B 2F2 F2 D2 2D 3U2 2U U2 F' 2R2 2F' D2 2R' 3F2 2F' 3U2 L 2R2 U' R B' 2B' L2 D 2L2 F' 2D 2U 2R2 R' B 3F 2U2 2R' B2 2F2 F' L 2L B' 3F' 2F' 2R2 3F 2F D B2 D' 2D2 U 2L B2 2U' U2 2B2 U L U' 2L' 2D' 3R' 2F' 3R D'
*2. *2R 3U B2 F' U2 B2 F' 2L 2B' D2 2L 2B' 3F2 3U2 F' R' 2B2 3F' F2 U L2 2L2 B' 2B' L 2R R2 3F F' 2R2 2B2 L' 3R 2F 2L2 3R 3F 2F2 2L 2R2 B 2R 2D2 3F' F U' B2 2B2 3F' 3R' 3U' 3F 2R' 3U' 2U' 3R' R2 3F' 2U2 U' 2R2 R2 B 3R2 2D 2F L2 2L2 3R 2R R2 2F2 3U' 2U R' D2 U B2 3F2 F2
*3. *2U2 2L' 2R2 2B2 2F2 2L' 2R2 3U2 2U F2 L 3R2 R2 2D2 2U' U 2B2 U 2F2 D2 2D 3U' U2 B 2L 2U' L D2 2F U2 F' U' 2B2 R2 2U B2 3F F2 2D2 2U 2L' 2R' 2B U R B' F2 2L' 2R' 2B 2F 2U2 3F' 3R R 2D' B' 2B' 3F 2F L2 D2 2L' 2D' U2 B' 2B2 D2 3U2 2U' F 2L2 B 2F R' 2B2 D' 2F' 2R2 F
 
*7x7x7 Blindfolded*You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *F L2 3L' R2 F L 2F2 D 2D2 3D 3U' L 2L2 3R R2 F R' U' 3R B 2B2 3B2 F2 L2 3R 2R' 2F2 F2 2D' 3D2 3U 2U2 U' 2L2 D 3B' L2 2L' 3L2 3R 2R' R2 3D2 L2 3D' 3B2 2D' 3D' L 3L 2F 3D2 B' R' F2 3L 3U2 L 2U U F2 3U 3R' B 2B 3B' 2F 2L2 R 2D 3R 2B F' D' 2U' 3F 2F' 3R 2B2 D' 2B' 3B 3F' 2F D2 3D' 3U2 2U2 U 2F L' 2L' 3R' 2D 2U F D' 2D B F'
*2. *D' 2D 3U2 3R' D2 2B' F2 2D' F2 2L' B2 2R2 3F U2 3F' F' R2 D R2 2B' 3D2 2U' B2 2F F2 2L 3L' 3R2 2R R2 U' B 2F 3R' 2D' 3U' 3F2 3U 3B F' 3U2 B 3B2 D 3F 2U 3L' R2 B 2B' 3F F2 3D 2R' B' 3F 2D2 B' L' U' 3B 3D2 3L2 3R' 3U' B' R2 2B 2U2 R F2 2U2 3R B2 F' U B F2 D' 2L2 2B2 3D' 3F' 2F2 D' 2D' 3U2 2L' 2U' 3L2 R2 U 2F 3D2 3U' 3L B' 3B2 2L D2
*3. *3L F' 2D2 2B' 3U F' 3D2 2L2 3U U' B' R 3B' 3F2 3D L' 2L U2 2L' 3D2 2L' R' D' U' 3L2 2R' 3B 2F' 2D' F' 2R2 3U2 2R' D2 2L2 B 2B2 3F L 2L 3B' 2U' U 2L2 B' 3F 2F2 2D' 2F 3L2 D' 3F2 D2 3L2 3R2 2F 3L2 3R 2R2 3U U2 L 3F 3U 2F 2L2 3R B2 2F F D 2B2 3D' 3F' F 2U2 L' B' L 3L' 3R R 3U L' D' 2D 2U2 L 3F2 3L' 2B2 3R D 2D2 L 3L2 2R' R' 2F 2L'
 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 L U2 B2 R F' L2 D B' R2 D' L U' B (21f)
*2. *R' D2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 R U2 R F2 D L B' F2 R' D2 R B2 U L2 (21f)
*3. *L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F' L2 B2 D' L' U R' F2 D' (19f)
*4. *U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L D' F2 U R2 F' R' B D' (21f)
*5. *F2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D' B' L F2 D2 R' F2 L' F (21f)
*6. *B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 R' B2 F' D' F' L' B F' U' F2 R U (21f)
*7. *L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' B U' R' D' U' B2 D B2 R2 U (21f)
*8. *R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 R B' U' R2 U L B2 U2 B' L2 (21f)
*9. *B2 D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 D R D2 L2 R2 B' U' B F L' R (21f)
*10. *B2 R2 B2 L U2 R F2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' F' L D' L U2 F' (21f)
*11. *U2 F2 R' B2 L R U2 F2 U2 L B D F' L R D B2 D F' D U' (21f)
*12. *U R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U R2 U F L R' F2 D2 R D L' U B R' (21f)
*13. *L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 L U2 L2 R' B R' U R B' U2 R' B F2 R' (21f)
*14. *F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B' L' D R2 F2 U' L' U' L' B' D2 (21f)
*15. *L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B' U2 L B R' B2 R' U L' U' R2 (21f)
*16. *U2 B2 R D2 B2 R F2 L B2 U2 L2 B U F' L' B' F' D' L' F2 U (21f)
*17. *U2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 F D L' U2 B2 D' B F' R2 D' (21f)
*18. *L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L U2 R2 F R' B2 R2 D' B' U' F' U2 (21f)
*19. *B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' U B U2 B' D' L' U' B' D U2 F2 (21f)
*20. *F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U L' D' U L F' R' U R' F' (21f)
*21. *U F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F U L' D R' F D R' U' L2 R (21f)
*22. *R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 U' F R' D U2 F' L2 U B L2 B U (20f)
*23. *L2 B U2 B' F' U2 F' D2 L2 R' F2 D F R2 F2 U L' U2 B' D' (20f)
*24. *D2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L' U2 B U2 L R F U2 L' D' U (19f)
*25. *U2 R D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R2 F R' B U B2 D' B' R (21f)
*26. *U F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L B' L U' R F' D F' L2 F' U2 (21f)
*27. *U2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F U' B2 F' R2 D' B D' B U2 (21f)
*28. *L D2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 R' D2 B D B U2 F L2 R' U2 L2 B R F2 (21f)
*29. *F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B F2 L U2 F D L2 U B2 R (20f)
*30. *U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U B D' L B' F2 U' (21f)
*31. *L2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' D F' D U' B' D' L' U' (21f)
*32. *R' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 U' B' D' B' L F2 L D L' F2 (21f)
*33. *R D2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F R' D2 L2 R' D' U2 R' (21f)
*34. *D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F U' B F2 R' D U R D2 B F2 (21f)
*35. *L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D L' F2 D' B2 D2 F' L' R' D R2 F' R2 (21f)
*36. *B2 F2 L B2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F U B' R B' U L' R' D2 L2 (21f)
*37. *R B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R F U R B2 U' R' B' R2 U2 L' (20f)
*38. *U2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 R B2 L2 D' F' R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F U R (21f)
*39. *L F2 U2 L F2 L B2 L2 U2 L' U' F2 R' F L2 B F2 U R' D2 L2 (21f)
*40. *F' U2 B2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D' R B F' L R B' F' U B2 U (21f)
*41. *U2 R F2 D2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R U' F' D2 F R D' F' R2 D' B' (21f)
*42. *F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R D' B2 L' U B' F2 D' U (20f)
*43. *B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 R2 F2 R' B D2 F R2 U2 L2 F' U B' R' (21f)
*44. *U L2 U L2 U R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R' U' L' B R2 D R' B2 U L (21f)
*45. *R' D2 L2 R D2 B2 L R2 U L' R2 F' R' D' U' R B U2 F2 R2 (20f)
*46. *D L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D U2 B L D2 L R' D B2 U L (21f)
*47. *R F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F U B' D L R' D2 B' R' F2 U (20f)
*48. *R U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 D U' B U' L B2 F2 R B' F2 R' (21f)
*49. *F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 B F' L B' L U B2 L2 B' R' D U2 (21f)
*50. *F2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 R D2 U L B L U2 B2 U' F L2 F (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R B2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U B R B2 U2 R2 B' U' R F2 D (21f)
*2. *D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' B2 U R' F D2 B' D R' B2 F' D2 L (21f)
*3. *F2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D U2 R D' B' L' U2 B F2 R' U B R' (19f)
*4. *B2 L2 B2 L R' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 U' B2 R' F U' L F2 R2 D' R2 U (21f)
*5. *U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 B' D2 U2 F' U' R D' B' R' U2 R' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' D' U F R2 U R B' L' B2 R (20f)
*2. *D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' D' U' F' L' F2 L D' L R U F' (21f)
*3. *L' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 R' F D' F D2 L B L' B2 L2 F' U' F' (21f)
*4. *U2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U R' D F' D B' D F R2 B U' R (21f)
*5. *D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' U' R' F D' L' D2 F' D' R2 B2 U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U2 R F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 B' R' U' F U2 B' L U' F D' U (21f)
*2. *F2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D R F' D B2 U2 L D B2 U2 B' R' (21f)
*3. *R U2 B2 L U2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L' D' R2 U B D R' B' D' L R (21f)
*4. *F2 L' F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U B2 R' D' L' R2 D' B L R' (21f)
*5. *D2 L' F2 L2 R2 D2 L D' F2 D B' F D2 L' U' B D L' R2 (19f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 U2 L' D B2 F' L' B' U B R2 D2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *Rw' R' F' Rw Fw' R U Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw U' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' U F' D L' Fw' D' U F2 R Fw L2 B' R' Fw D L Fw Uw' U2 Fw L' R D2 Uw2 U Rw2 R2 D Uw2 F R Uw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *R' U' R2 U2 F R D' L F' U R2 B R2 F2 L2 U' B U2 R B' D L2 U2 F' L'
*1. *D2 F2 D2 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 B D F2 L' R2 B2 D' R U2 B (21f)
*1. *D R2 D R U L B' R' Fw F2 Uw B' Uw' F2 L R2 B2 Fw' L F' Rw' Fw' D Uw U L2 Fw2 D2 L R Fw' D F D U R2 U2 L Rw2 D

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *L2 U2 L U2 F D R2 U2 B2 D F' U B' D2 R2 F' R U R' U' F' D2 B' D F
*1. *R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U F2 L' B' R' U R B2 D2 U' (21f)
*1. *B' R D2 B Uw' L' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw L R' F2 Rw B2 Fw2 F' D U2 Fw F Uw2 Rw R' F2 Rw D2 U2 R2 D' Uw' Fw' R' D' L2 D2 Uw' U2
*1. *D' U R2 B2 Uw' Fw Dw' Fw2 F2 Dw2 F2 Lw' D' B' F2 D U F R2 F2 L' B' Bw F' R D2 F2 L' Uw U' B' Bw Uw B Fw2 R2 B R2 Dw2 L D' F2 Dw2 R2 Uw Bw2 D Dw2 Uw U' Lw Rw2 D2 Dw Uw' B' Lw2 B' Fw2 U2

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6 Relay*
*1. *D L2 U R F2 U B' R2 U' L' F U2 F R' U L U2 F2 D2 F' R' U2 B U2 B'
*1. *B L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 B U2 L' B2 U B' L' U R F R' D2 (21f)
*1. *R D2 Uw2 U L D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 R D U F Uw' U' B Uw F' D' Uw U2 L' D2 Uw' U' Fw' D2 Uw' B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw D' Uw2 U Rw2 D2 Uw U'
*1. *F Uw U F U B2 Bw' Fw F Rw B Bw Fw2 D2 B Bw F2 R2 Fw' U' L Lw2 B2 Fw D' B F2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw' L2 B' Dw Bw' Dw2 U' B Fw Dw' Lw Uw' Rw' Bw2 D Dw2 Uw2 Bw Fw D' L2 Rw B' Lw2 B' Rw2 R2 D'
*1. *3U' L' 2B 3U' U F2 D2 2D2 3U U' 2L' 2B2 3F F2 D' 3F F' 2D' F 2D2 2U' 2B2 U' 2B' F' D' 2B2 2L 2R2 D B 3U' 2R2 D 2B' U2 2B2 2F2 2R 2D' L2 2R2 2B2 2F F' 2U' 3F' 2F 2L' 3F 2F R2 D' B2 2L 2U' 3R' D2 2D2 2R' F 2D 2F 2L 2B 3U 2R2 B2 3F' 2F2 F' 3U' L2 2B2 2F2 2L' B 3F2 3R' 2R2
 
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6+7x7x7 Relay*
*1. *B2 L' D2 B' D2 R D L' F2 R' B2 L' U2 B L' U' R' B D' R F D2 F L' B
*1. *U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U' B F' U' R' F' U2 F2 L2 (21f)
*1. *F' D2 Uw2 U' B' D2 Rw Uw U2 L' Fw F' Rw2 B2 D2 B' F' U B2 Fw F' Uw' U' B2 D' Uw' F Uw' U' L Fw R' B D' Rw2 F' D L' Fw F'
*1. *Uw R Bw Dw2 L' Lw Rw D' Lw2 Rw' R' Dw2 B' U2 Lw' B' Fw2 D' Dw2 U R2 Bw' D' Lw2 Rw R Fw2 D' Lw U' Fw2 Lw2 Bw' D' Uw R B F U F' Lw' B Bw' R Dw2 R Bw' F' R' B R' D2 L2 F2 Lw' Rw U2 Lw Dw B
*1. *2U' 2L' 3F2 2L2 U 2L 2U' 2R' 2F 2D 2B2 F' 2D2 R2 3F' D 2B2 2F 2L2 F 2R2 2B' 2F2 F' 3U2 2U B' 2U' L 2L2 3R' 2B2 D2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F L 2B R 2D' 2B D 3U2 2B2 3R' F2 D2 2D' 3U 2U2 U' F' L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' 3U2 3F R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U' R' 2F2 2L B2 3F F 2D 3U2 2R2 R' 2F D L 2L' 3R'
*1. *L' D' 2D2 3L D2 3L2 2D 2R' 2B2 L2 2B2 3R' 3B2 3F 3L' 3R' D U 2B 3U U' 2L 3L' 2F' D' 2B 3L2 D 3D2 3U L2 2B2 F 2D' 3L 3R 3B' 3F' 2F2 L 2L 3L 3R' R2 D' B2 3L' B' L 2R2 2U 2L 2F2 R' 2F' 2R' B' 2B' F' 2R 2B' F2 3D2 2L 3L 2R2 2D 3R2 2R' F 2U2 L D2 3F 3U 3B2 U' 2F' 2D' 3B2 3F' 2R 3F F' 2U' 2B2 D' B2 2B2 3R 3D U 2F 2L2 B 3B2 U' B2 3F 2F2
 
*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*Pyraminx*
*1. *l r' b' u' U' R' B' L B U R' B R B U R B' R' U L R' B' R B' L 
*2. *l r b' u L U' L B' R B' U' R U L R' U R U R L B' L' R L B' 
*3. *r' b' B U R' B' U' L U' B L U L' U' B' L' U R' L' U R L' B U B' 
*4. *l r b' u' U' R U' B R' L R' L B L' B' L' R' L B' R L' U B' L' U' 
*5. *B' R' L' B U' R L U R U' L' B' L U B' L' U' B' L R' L' U' B R U' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,-2) (6,3) (-3,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,5) (6,1) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (0,3)
*2. *(0,-1) (0,6) (-5,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (0,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,4) 
*3. *(0,-3) (3,6) (5,3) (6,1) (-3,4) (6,3) (0,4) (-4,5) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0) (5,4) (6,3) (-2,0) 
*4. *(3,-3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,2) (5,0) (2,4) (3,0) (5,3) 
*5. *(-5,5) (0,-3) (0,3) (5,0) (-5,4) (-4,0) (1,3) (-3,5) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,2)


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2008)

Feliks Zemdegs


2x2x2

Average: 8.29

Times:
(9.80)
7.45
9.45
7.99
(7.33)

Comment: I need to learn guimond or ortega, on the last solve i dropped my cube and got a PLL skip. *Drop your cubes everyone, and you will get lucky!!*

3x3x3:

Average: 18.57

Times:
(15.12) (PLL skip)
19.06
(21.50)
17.53
19.13

Comment: Wow! this was a very fast average!! Not a pb though. I thought all the scrambles were a bit easy, i got 3 U perms which are my fastest

4x4x4: 

Average: 1:57.03

Times:

(2:27.09)
1:46.56
2:17.31
1:47.22
(1:36.45)

Comment: Holy Moly! New pb average and single. Average was sub 2!!! I have only had my 4x4x4 for 6 days!!! On the last one, i had the centers and edges done before 1 minute, and i was like GOGOGOGO! I got double parity, without that it could have been like 1:25!

2-4 relay: 

2:46.49


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 2, 2008)

Umm............. Ok I think we should change the notation. The lack of subscripts is very bad. I vote that the notation should be this (from left to right) L 2l 3l M 3r 2r R. I use this in my own scrambler that I wrote for IRC, and it works very well, especially for plaintext situations. 

Also... there's no way to distinguish between an L2 (the face turn) and an inner slice L2 turn.


----------



## Brett (Jul 2, 2008)

Brett Larter

3x3x3
Average-30.23
Times
1)30.20
2)(31.51)
3)(26.40)
4)32.84
5)29.00

4x4x4
Average - 2:24.05
Times
1)2:20.95
2)(2:34.12)
3)2:23.20
4)2:28.01
5)(1:44.90) (If I didn't get any sub 2's I would have been sad)

3x3x3 OH
Average-1:03.56
Times
1)1:01.92
2)(1:00.31)
3)(1:05.56)
4)1:05.54
5)1:03.53

I should use this thread as proof to my parents that I do not have enough puzzles. All fairly slow solves for me :/


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 2, 2008)

3x3x3:
5: 00:24.56 
4: 00:27.03
3: 00:22.56 
2: 00:19.35 
1: 00:25.32
avg. 24.15
comment: average...


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

Only two more contest after this one until the Nationals!!! Here I go:

*2x2:* 8.75 (6.21) 8.53 8.44 (9.27) = 8.57
I have given up any hope of getting a sub 6 average at the Nationals. My 2x2 just locks up all the time and I can't get consistent at it. I can almost never find a good first layer for ortega, (except on a few good scrambles.) and I don't know all of guimond either. 

*3x3:* (14.77) (18.53) 15.78 15.72 16.47 = 15.99
Yeah, sub 16!  I hope I can get an even better average at the Nationals.

*4x4:* 1:20.50 1:35.97 (1:16.18) (1:36.47) 1:27.61 = 1:28.03
I just recently switched back to the 6 pair edge pairing and it is a lot faster than 2 at a time pairing for me. I've been practicing 4x4 a lot lately, so I hope I can get sub 1:20 average next week.

*5x5:* 2:56.38 (3:07.81) 3:05.52 2:58.90 (2:46.56) = 3:00.27
 So close to sub 3 average! This average was really bizarre. On the first three solves, I got F perms and on the last two I got the same R perm!!!

*3x3oh:* 32.00 32.19 (30.13) (33.15) 32.40 = 32.20
Wow, that was really consistent. 

*2x2bld:* Nevermind, not doing it too lazy and tired. 

*3x3bld:* DNF(1:13) 1:29.88 1:30.56 = 1:29.88
I haven't been practicing this lately, so I'm not surprised I didn't do well. I made a mistake while fixing the parity on the first one.

*4x4bld:* Again, nevermind, not doing it this week. 

*5x5bld:* DNF DNF DNF
Dang that sucked. 

*multibld:* 10/12 in 55:13 (40:50 memo)
Nooo! Both were stupid execution mistakes. I passed over an image on the third cube, so I was off by two misoriented edges. My second mistake is one of the trickiest things about using M2+Pochmann for multi bld. I solved the edges and had an edge parity. I did my parity fix, which switches UL and UB, which is good for old pochmann. I also had to flip my buffer and the UD edge. However, the UD edge was in the UB spot because I performed my parity alg. So, I ended up flipping my buffer and UB, so UD and UB were misoriented. So, when you have a parity and you have to flip UD or UB, you have to either flip the edges first before the parity alg or if you do it after the parity alg, shoot to the opposite, which is really tricky to remember. I'll be on the lookout for this next time.

*2-4relay:* 1:50.33
PLL skip on the 4x4. Terrible...

*2-5relay:* 4:31.66
Nice, next week will be sub 4:30.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 2, 2008)

*2x2x2:*

*3x3x3:* 19.01 17.66 (17.20) 18.11 (19.67) = 18.26
Well, that was frankly awesome. All sub-20 solves, so I'm happy. The second was a PLL skip.

*4x4x4:*

*5x5x5:*

*3x3x3 OH:*

*234 Relay:*

*2345 Relay:*


----------



## MistArts (Jul 2, 2008)

*2x2:* (14.08), (7.04), 10.28, 11.64, 10.33 = 10.75
I need silicone... It locks up way too much.

*3x3:* 22.55, (24.15) 20.79, (20.72), 23.24 = 22.19
No Sub-20 times....but still a good average.(for me)

*4x4:* 2:17.29, 2:17.14, (2:13.54), (2:42.92), 2:27.22 = 2:20.55
Lock-ups...

*2-4relay:* 2:57.02 = 2:57.02
Sub-3!

*3x3oh:* (57.71), 1:06.89, (1:19.11), 57.99, 1:04.03 = 1:03.10
bad

*2x2bld:*

*3x3bld:*

*3x3x3fmc:*

*4x4x4fmc:* F L Uw2 U' Bw L2 F Dw2 R' z2 Uw U2 Bw' U Bw B Rw B2 R' Bw U' Bw' U' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' Lw' U Lw Fw' U Fw B D' U B' Uw R' D R L' U L B D2 B' Uw' D Rw2 L' B' L B Rw D R' D' F' L2 F U L U' Rw D' R' U B' R' B' D2 B' L F2 L2 F z2 B U B2 R2 B U R U' R' U' F' U2 F U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F U2 (102) 

Explaination:

U Center: F L Uw2 U' Bw (6)
U Slice Centers: L2 F Dw2 R' (9)
AUwF & R (L after rotation) center: z2 Uw U2 Bw' U Bw (14)
B Center: B Rw B2 R' (18)
Rub Center: Bw U' B' (21)
F Center U' * Lw' U Lw (25)
R Center: Fw' U Fw (28)
First six dedges: B D' U B' Uw R' D R' L' U L B B2 B' Uw' (43)
Last six dedges: D Rw2 L' B' L B Rw D R' D' F' L2 F U L U' Rw (60)
3x3x4 Block: D' R' U B' R' B' D2 B' L F2 L2 F (72)
Triple X-Cross: z2 B U B2 R2 B (77)
Orient edges: U R U' R' (81)'
Leave 3 corners: U' F' U2 F U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F U2 (94)
Insertion at *: D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' (102)


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 2, 2008)

2: 3.86 3.30 4.35 4.27 5.25 = 4.16 hmm 

3: 13.77 13.11 15.41 13.97 14.66 = 14.13 nice

4: 59.77 1:03.44 P 1:02.96 1:04.46 P 1:01.58 O = 1:02.66 good, pretty lucky on the parities

5: 2:03.83 2:02.66 2:14.66 2:04.02 1:59.80 = 2:03.50 nice

2BLD: 37.00 30.59 41.72 = 30.59 

3BLD: 1:51.30 DNF (2:20.02) DNF (1:51.25) = 1:51.30

3OH: 26.63 31.63 23.91 24.36 30.16 = 27.05 nice

3Match: 51.55 58.65 1:15.16 51.78 1:06.25 = 58.89 nice

3FMC: 38 moves 
scramble: R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 U2 L' D B2 F' L' B' U B R2 D2
x-cross: U' L' D' R2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U B (11)
2nd pair: R U R' (3)
3rd pair: D U2 F U2 F' D' (6)
4th pair: U2 L U' L2 (4)
OLL: U' B' U B U'. B' U B L U2 (10)
This leaves a 3 cycle of corners. Insert U' F' U B' U' F U B (8) at the . canceling 4 moves.
Good insertion but bad solve.

4FMC: 98 moves
R center: B2 D' Lw Dw2 L' Dw (6)
L Center: L U Fw' L2 Fw (11)
F Center: U2 D B Lw (15)
U Center: D' Lw2 U2 Lw2 (19)
Last 2 Centers: B L' Rw D Rw' (24)
First 6 Edges: B2 R' D R' B2 R Fw U' B2 U D B' F' D' Fw' (39)
Last 3 Edges: Dw' F D2 F' Dw (44)
Double Parity: Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw' B2 Rw B2 Rw' B2 Rw2 (58)
2x2x2: z B' D L U2 F' D' B (65)
2x2x3: U2 F U2 F2 (69)
Last 2 F2L: U2 R U2 R F' U R' U2 R U2 F (80)
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R (88)
PLL: L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R (98)
Good redux, and okay 3x3 solve, that stupid parity really screwed me over. Could've been in the mid 80s! I could NOT find a redux without parity, it was so frustrating

234Relay: 1:27.30
2: 0:03
4: 1:09 O
3: 0:15

2345Relay: 3:27.38 awesome
2: 0:05
5: 2:07
4: 0:59
3: 0:16

Mega: 2:50.53 2:59.13 2:44.58 2:37.75 2:48.58 = 2:47.90


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2008)

Seems like everyone is getting good 3x3x3 averages.


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*2x2:* 6.30 (6.73) 4.66 6.53 (4.52) => Avg: 5.83
Not bad.
*4x4*: 1:14.09 OP (1:20.59) 1:18.84 O (1:13.84 P) 1:14.64 => Avg: 1:15.86
Horrible. I just did an avg of 12 at 1:10.xx after this. Very sad avg of 5 for me.
*5x5:* 2:36.58 2:40.09 (2:42.19) (2:29.09) 2:39.36 => Avg: 2:38.67
Decent, I wish it was better.


----------



## Erik (Jul 3, 2008)

296.28, 366 261
Erik:
2x2: 3.77, (4.58), (3.52), 3.59, 4.06 => 3.81
3x3: (10.69), 11.20, 12.03, (13.20), 11.50 => 11.56
4x4: (1:05.97), 55.16, (47.91), 56.28, 55.97 => 55.80 hmf... 4 out of 5 had at least OLL parity....
5x5 (new VC): (1:43.47), 1:37.88, (1:34.75), 1:38.81, 1:39.67 => 1:38.79 hmf
6x6: 4:56.28 (4 piece pop), 6:06 (more pops), 4:21 (small pops), (4:12) (hard edges + 2 pops), (DNF) (spend 20 min looking for a popped piece)->5:07.76
7x7:
Pyraminx: 9.25, (9.92), 7.47, 9.11, (6.30) => 8.61
S-1: (46.48), (31.64), 46.39, 37.72, 36.63 => 40.25
FMC: 
R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 U2 L' D B2 F' L' B' U B R2 D2 (21f)
B2 R F2 B' U' L D' R' cross + pair (8)
U L U2 L' U B' F' U2 F U' B' U' B 2 pairs (13)
B' U F' U' B U F U R B' R B pair + fix last 3 corners (12)
R' B' R' U' R B R' B' U B U (11) 
Total : *44*
Solution found within 5 min + 5 min for the insertion + 5 min for checking. Just wanted to practise an insertion. Instead of solving the last 3 corners in a 3 cycle (9 moves) I could do with 7 now  Totally spend no attention to the rest of the solve, just a lousy 2x2 + cross block in 8 plus some cancellations between pairs and F2L and LL..


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 3, 2008)

2x2x2_bf: DNF (18.xx) DNF (14.xx) DNF (16.xx)
3x3x3_bf: DNF (33.xx) DNF (28.xx) DNF (22.xx)

Funny how the solves ended up.

The 2nd and 3rd 2x2x2 solves had diagonal corner swaps... on the bottom layer. Couldn't figure them out...

As for 3x3-
1st solve had an F2L pair built after I stopped; probably could've have finished F2L in 1:30-ish if I memorized better.
2nd solve ended with a 1LLL, but otherwise was a hard solve. Wouldn't have gotten this one.
3rd solve memorized and inserted 1st F2L pair, otherwise couldn't continue.


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> 2nd solve ended with a 1LLL, but otherwise was a hard solve. Wouldn't have gotten this one.


How far did you get up to with memo? Do you mean it finished in a 1LLL after solving with eyes open.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 3, 2008)

wait, are you doing sppedblind Exo? Is that time just execution, or what?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2008)

He's too lazy to finish the whole thing, so he tries as much as he can.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 4, 2008)

joey said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd solve ended with a 1LLL, but otherwise was a hard solve. Wouldn't have gotten this one.
> ...



I got cross+two F2L pairs in; when I was solving it for the next scramble, it ended up with a 1LLL.



masterofthebass said:


> He's too lazy to finish the whole thing, so he tries as much as he can.



Yeah, pretty much. I can't stand memo for longer than like 20 seconds...


----------



## FredM (Jul 4, 2008)

Fred Meinnel

FMC

222 (creating two pairs) : FL'D2FLBU'LD' (9)
XCross : B2R' (2)
2nd F2L : U2B'RBR' (5)
3rd F2L : UFR'F'R (5)
4th F2L : ULUL' (5)
OLL : LUL'ULU'FU'F'L' (10-1)
PLL : U2 (1)

That makes 36 HTM, found in 10min. I'm gonna look for something less lucky and better, in 50min.


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 4, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 12.06, 12.02, (13.67), 12.77, (11.44) = 12.28
4x4x4: 1:00.78, 1:00.11 P, 56.45 P, (1:06.48 OP), (48.06) = 59.11 only the last solve was nice


----------



## mam046 (Jul 4, 2008)

*2x2x2: 7,00*
Times: 7,19 6,22 (4,36) (7,66) 7,59
Acceptable average.

*3x3x3: 29,39*
Times: 28,72 (30,02) (28,72) 29,53 29,91
Very regular. Happy.

*4x4x4: 3:03,92*
Times: 3:30,72 2:52,33 (3:41,25) (2:17,40) 2:48,72
Oh...too much irregular, but I've beaten my PB, without parities

*2-3-4 Relay: 4:22.63*
Horrible 4x4 solve, I got 2x2 and 3x3 in 30 seconds aproximately

*Pyraminx: 11,19*
Times: 10,86 11,86 10,86 (14,27) (8,78)
Current times

*Clock: 26,77*
Times: 28,36 27,15 24,81 (31,93) (24,13)
Nices solves, I haven't practised since Barcelona Open.

*Magic: 1,49*
Times: 1,63 1,41 1,44 (3,34+) (1,30)
In this I haven't practised since Barcelona Open too, but if I do this tomorrow, I may get the Spanish NR.

Cheers!!


----------



## MistArts (Jul 4, 2008)

Yay! I'm the first one to do 4x4 FM!


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 4, 2008)

These forums make me feel bad. At school I'm good!


----------



## Jack (Jul 4, 2008)

V-cubes have got me practicing again 

2x2x2: (7.58), (4.61), 6.63, 7.09, 6.05 = 6.59

3x3x3: 14.38, (16.38), 15.58, 15.75, (13.34) = 15.24

4x4x4: (1:17.97), 1:17.81 OP, 1:17.08 P, (1:02.22), 1:05.93 P = 1:13.61
First 3 solves were horrible.

5x5x5: 2:13.56, (1:59.90), 2:11.97, 2:04.81, (2:16.58) = 2:10.11
Not too great.

FMC: B' U2 D F' L U' F2 R' D L2 R2 U R2 U R' U B U B' R F R F' R F R' B R2 F' B' U' D' R2 U D (35 moves)

2x2x3: B' U2 D F' L U' F2 R' D L2
F2L: R2 U R2 U R' U B U B' R F R F' R F R' F'
PLL: F B R2 F' B' U' D' R2 U D

2 moves cancel between F2L and PLL. Not very good, but I'd be happy with anything under 46 (Canadian NR) at the US open.


----------



## Jacco (Jul 4, 2008)

*2x2*:8.43, (13.80), (5.11), 9.25, 9.25 = *8.98*
Aah!

*3x3*:(19.59), 22.22, 21.44, 21.75, (24.52) = *21.68*
Average.

*4x4:* 1:36.16 (OP), (1:46.66 (P)), 1:39.83 (O), 1:37.43 (P) (1:33.34 P) = *1:37.80*
Darn parities..
*
5x5:* 2:44.30, (3:36.47), 2:39.11, (2:35.90), 3:11.03 = *2:51.38*
Ok, but average got messed up by those sup-3 solves.

*3x3 OH:* 49.69, (42.18), 51.41, (DNF), 57.86 = *Crap*


*3x3 FM:* R F D2 F L' x2 u' U2 R U R' u2 U' R' F R U' F' y2 L' U L R U' R' 
U L2 B L B' U' B' U B L U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (45)
Cross: R F D2 F L'
[x2]
Some pairing, 2 pairs: u' U2 R U R' u2 U' R' F R U' F'
[y2]
More pairing, last 2 pairs: L' U L R U' R' U L2 B L B' 
OLL: U' B' U B L' 
[y']
PLL: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
AUF: U2

A nice fridrich solve (I never do FM =p).


----------



## Rama (Jul 5, 2008)

Rama Temmink

5x5x5: 2:06.38, 2:00.23, 2:08.28, 2:09.00, 2:07.92 = 2:07.53
AVG, I am finally constant and I keep improving now due to my holiday!


----------



## Rosson91 (Jul 5, 2008)

3x3x3: 16.92, (16.67), (19.30), 18.57, 18.39 = 17.96
not very good...


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

*4x4:* 1:19.44 1:39.08 1:25.78 1:28.97 1:19.81
Awful. Shocking. I don't want to see the average.


----------



## vlarsen (Jul 7, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: = 23.51 14.65 7.76 11.31 14.82 = *13.59*
Hmm, a few seconds slower than last week, but I messed up last alg on first and second solve.

*3x3x3*: = 29.37 31.92 46.51 29.84 28.79 = *30.38*
Very good average for me, yay.

*4x4x4*: = 1:59.43 2:25.93 2:12.06 2:00.26 1:55.93 = *2:03.92*
I don't have my records with me, but this may be a personal best.

*5x5x5*: = 3:31.18 3:59.96 3:51.93 3:52.90 4:02.81 = *3:54.93*
Definitely my best average ever. Almost all sub-4!

*3x3x3 OH*: maybe

*234-Relay*: *3:06.20*
Eh.

*2345-Relay*: *7:15.84*
Shucks.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just finished my 4x4FMX, and I could NOT find a Redux with no parity. I ended up getting a really nice 44 (20 for edges!) move redux, but then I had to add 14 moves for the double parity alg. I ended up with a 98 move solve, but it was really fun!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

I did it! Every event! Some were not such good results, but I got them all done! I have my doubts as to whether I can do it again next week, though - speedBLD has me scared.

Mike Hughey
*2x2x2:* 13.58 (+2), 9.38, 8.61, 12.00, 14.72 = *11.65*
*3x3x3:* 29.25, 24.75, 31.65, 28.18, 24.44 = *27.39*
*4x4x4:* 2:45.66 (OOP), 2:00.96, 2:10.81 (OP), 1:54.06 (OP), 1:46.90 = *2:01.94*
Comment: For the first solve, I messed up the centers fixing OLL parity and then got OLL parity again after I redid the F2L. Ugh.
*5x5x5:* 3:17.59, 3:12.86, 3:14.18, 3:31.16, 2:56.19 = *3:14.88*
Comment: Done on my new V-cube, with the stickers replaced with my color stickers. Even with that, I’m just not as fast on a V-cube as I am on an Eastsheen.
*6x6x6:* 9:13.09 (OP, pop), 9:23.90 (OPP), 8:35.02 (OP), 8:32.71 (OP), 8:21.03 = *8:46.94*
*7x7x7:* 14:28.23, 16:19.03 (3 pops), 14:59.98, 16:05.48, 13:53.75 = *15:11.23*
Comment: On the fourth one, I messed up the centers while edgematching. I’ve gotten a lot better since these solves; next week should be much better.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 50.93, 45.15, 45.25 = *45.15*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:01.81, 2:30.61, 2:49.75 = *2:01.81*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:40.44 (5:23), 8:57.30 (4:08), 9:31.11 (4:48) = *8:57.30*
Comment: Wow! A really good 4x4x4 BLD week for me!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (23:19.67, 12:39), DNF (23:39.68, 10:39), DNF (23:20.22, 10:43) = *DNF*
Comment: Wow! A really bad 5x5x5 BLD week for me!  First one was off by 3 + and 7 X, second one off by 3 X, and third one off by 2 X. I had problems with my V-cube; I’m switching back to Eastsheen for this now.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (1:43:14.61, 1:05:30), DNF (1:09:47.74, 38:45) DNF (1:03:40.35, 29:45) = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 2 obliques, second one off by 2 obliques and an R turn (I messed up the obliques because I forgot to undo the R’ setup move before it), third one off by 7 +-obliques. I was too tired when I did the first one, so the memorization took forever. Not good to memorize big stuff when you’re too tired. I obviously need to work on the obliques some.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:48:05.91, 55:37), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: I forgot to do the inner + centers! I just forgot to do them. I was off by 21 inner + centers; everything else was correct. And I still had them all memorized - I just forgot to do them. It was so disappointing to remove the blindfold and see a bunch of little +'s in the middle of all the faces. It's pretty clear from the time that this would have been better than my previous success if I had just remembered to do them. By the way, I did this just a half hour after I did my multi.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *14/15 = 13 points, 2:15:57.64* (1:30:30 memorization)
Comment: The second cube was off by 3 edges. I hate this sort of mistake because I cannot figure out how I messed it up. It doesn't make sense; I checked my memorization by reapplying the scramble and it was correct, and I don't see how I could have wound up with these particular 3 edges wrong. All I can figure is I must have messed up a commutator somewhere. The speed wasn't real good, but I went over the memorization extra carefully because I really wanted them all this week. Also, I was using my 2 1980s cubes with the regular Japanese color scheme, and that slowed me down a little bit.
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.75, 50.81, 44.83, 49.65, 49.36 = *49.94*
*3x3x3 WF:* 4:19.18, 2:54.77, 2:36.06, 2:49.71, 2:19.15 = *2:46.85*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:19.36, 3:25.63, 2:34.58, 2:44.53, 3:18.77 = *2:52.63*
*2-4 Relay:* *3:06.06* (O)
*2-5 Relay:* *6:25.58* (O)
*2-6 Relay:* *17:04.96* (6: OP)
*2-7 Relay:* *33:25.44* (4:OP, 6:O)
*Magic:* 2.30, 2.16, 2.25, 2.68, 2.41 = *2.32*
*Master Magic:* 4.31, 5.31, 4.91, 5.44, 4.25 = *4.84*
*Clock:* 34.69, 29.11, 30.09, 35.02, 38.30 = *33.27*
Comment: Hooray! I can do Clock now. It’s fun! I’m looking forward to trying to learn to do it BLD; it seems like it would be even more fun BLD.
*MegaMinx:* 3:32.40, 3:22.30, 3:24.40, 3:28.55, 3:26.40 = *3:26.45*
*Pyraminx:* 30.22, 25.46, 22.41, 25.78, 21.91 = *24.55*
*Square-1:* 1:21.97, 55.31, 1:51.88 (P), 2:23.02 (P), 1:34.50 = *1:36.12*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *42 moves*
R F’ R U’ B U F U’ B’ U R F’ R U’ R U R’ U’ R U F D’ R D R’ D’ R D2 R D R2 D2 R2 B2 D’ R’ D2 U F2 R’ L2 B’
Using inverse scramble:
2x2x2: B L2 R F2 U’
2x2x3: D2 R D B2
cross + 3rd pair: R2 D2 R2 D’ R’
finish F2L: D2 R’ D R D’ R’ D
OLL: F’ U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R F
PLL: F’ R2 F R’ U’ B U F’ U’ B’ U R’ F R’
Between OLL and PLL, R F F’ R2 cancel to R'.
Good start, bad ending. Found the start at 45 minutes, so I didn’t have much time to look for a better ending.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *109 moves*
first 2 centers: D Lw’ R’ L’ U’ Bw2 L’ Bw’
last 4 centers: D’ U B Lw2 B’ D’ Rw’ F Rw F2 Rw’ D’ Rw’ B2
edges: Rw2 F R’ F’ Rw’
D2 Lw B L2 B’ Lw’
F2 Uw2 F D2 F’ Uw2
U’ L’ Bw U’ F U Bw’
D Bw’ U F2 U’ Bw
3x3x3: R U’ R2 U2 B U2 B’
3x3x4: D’ F D F2 R2
3x cross: F’ D’ F’ D F D2 F D’ F’
F2L: D2 F’ D’ F D2 F’ D F
OLL parity: Fw2 L2 D2 Bw D2 Fw’ D2 Fw D2 R2 Fw R2 Bw’ L2 Fw2
OLL: L D2 L’ D’ L D L’ D’ L D’ L’
PLL: D2
Again, good start, bad ending. I would have tried to find a way to avoid the OLL parity, but once I saw the PLL skip, I figured I wouldn’t do much better and gave up. It’s not a bad first try, anyway (even if it is the worst one so far). Wow, I see the only significant difference in move count between mine and Phil's was the edge-matching. Apparently it's worth it to learn to do 6 at a time edge-matching for fewest moves, huh?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: Hooray! I can do Clock now. It’s fun! I’m looking forward to trying to learn to do it BLD; it seems like it would be even more fun BLD.



Stefan has a tutorial on clock BLD on his website. It's pretty trivial after a few tries


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Comment: Hooray! I can do Clock now. It’s fun! I’m looking forward to trying to learn to do it BLD; it seems like it would be even more fun BLD.
> ...



Yeah, I had seen that it was there before (although I've been careful never to read it). I want to try to figure it out on my own first. I think I can see more or less how it should be done, and I want to try to work it out before I check his website on it. Thanks for letting me know, though.


----------



## dChan (Jul 7, 2008)

Daniel Chan

UCSD is this week and I am still terrible. To tell you the truth, I havn't really been rpacticing every day but in light of these times I think I will start to actually practice every day from now on.

2x2x2 - 12.32 (4.46) 8.13 12.03 (12.47) Average: 10.83
Comment: Not happy with this at all. The only reason it is a 10 second average is because of the one 8 second solve.

2x2x2 BLD - 1:37.56 2:02.43 (1:10.08) Best: 1:10.08
Comment: Completely inconsistent. Possibly due to this event, again, being used as a warm-up for 3x3x3 BLD(meaning these are my first BLD solves of the day). 

3x3x3 - (25.94) 22.89 24.94 (22.42) 23.65 Average: 23.83
Comment: Another completely horrible average. I even thing I sort of injured my left index finger by bending it too quickly in between on of the solves. Now if I bend it too fast it hurts. Good thing the one-handed event is next.

3x3x3 One-Handed - 37.59 (37.38) (39.27) 38.76 37.94 Average: 38.10
Comment: Better than last week but no where near as fast as I should be. I need to get back my 34 second average if I want to get any improvements in my official records at the UCSD competition.

3x3x3 Blindfolded - DNF DNF (5:43.09) Best: 5:43.09
Comment: On the second solve I forgot corner permutation which was because I tried to memorize it really fast(only went over it about two times in a quick manner). The last one was fast but I got stuck on how to finish the last part so it took a little while. Still the time was horrible and I need to get faster.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Again, good start, bad ending. I would have tried to find a way to avoid the OLL parity, but once I saw the PLL skip, I figured I wouldn’t do much better and gave up. It’s not a bad first try, anyway (even if it is the worst one so far). Wow, I see the only significant difference in move count between mine and Phil's was the edge-matching. Apparently it's worth it to learn to do 6 at a time edge-matching for fewest moves, huh?


Well, on mine, after I did centers, I had 3 edges already done, so thats why my edges were so quick. But I think it is better to do 6 for fewest moves, because for setting them up before the slice, not all of them have to be "inserted" with three or four moves, you can do just one or two moves since your centers don't have to be realigned


Mike Hughey said:


> *Clock:* 34.69, 29.11, 30.09, 35.02, 38.30 = *33.27*
> Comment: Hooray! I can do Clock now. It’s fun! I’m looking forward to trying to learn to do it BLD; it seems like it would be even more fun BLD.


Haha, I can't wait till ATL where on the same day that I first touch a clock or even see one in person, I'll be competing with it


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 7.88 7.86 11.21 15.21 10.00 = *9.70*
*3x3x3*: 21.88 26.41 25.63 22.96 24.91 = *24.50*
*4x4x4*: 1:34.75 1:52.80 (P) 2:25.94 (P) 1:28.19 1:51.08 (OP) = *1:46.21*
*5x5x5*: 2:34.38 2:37.41 2:56.72 2:57.38 2:27.90 = *2:42.84*
5x5x5_Comment: First 5 solves on V5. It's not smooth and fast, but it doesn't pop. Black = bad
*6x6x6*: 9:58.96 9:10.50 7:54.27 9:18.28 7:37.11 = *8:47.68*
6x6x6_Comment: First 5 solves on V6. It's horrible so far. It pops, locks up, black = bad and last 2 centers were tough
*7x7x7*: 15:37.84 14:29.30 13:35.43 12:15.91 10:20.87 = *13:26.88*
7x7x7_Comment: First 5 solves on V7. It's ok, except for the black stickers. This is the downwards trend I expected. 
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3_bf*: 6:44.71 4:44.66 DNF = *4:44.66*
*3x3x3_oh*: 40.78 43.43 46.13 56.38 47.93 = *45.83*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:29.96 1:39.58 1:45.86 1:43.69 2:16.09 = *1:43.04*
*3x3x3_fmc*: R2 U F2 R' D' U F2 D U'R' F2 R D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 B' R' B R B' R' B R D' R' D B2 F2 U F2 R F2 D' R' B' = *42*
Using the inverse scramble: D2 R2 B' U' B L F B2 D' L U2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2
(Do pre-moves U' R2 to see what's going on after the tripple x-cross)
Prepare 2x2x2: B R D
Create 2x2x3: F2 R' F2 U' F2
Tripple X-Cross: B2 D' R D
4th pair: U (Do pre-moves U' R2 to see this work)
OLL 1: U' R' B' R B U
OLL 2: U' R' B' R B U
PLL 1: U' R2 U R U' R2 D R' U R D' R'
PLL 2: F2 R U D' F2 U' D R F2
Undo prem-oves: U' R2
3x3x3_fmc_Comment: It was such a nice start, but whatever I tried for the last layer (F2L manipulation, short oll's from every angle) I just couldn't find a nice ending so I had to use a 4 look last layer (with many cancellations). The only "good" continuation I ever found was
Prepare 2x2x2: B R D
Create 2x2x3: F2 R' F2 U' F2
Almost finish pseudo-F2L (Do pre-moves U' R2 to see this work): B2 D' R
OLL 1: U R2 D R D' R D
Undo pre-moves: U' R2
This leaves a corner-3-cycle and an edge-3-cycle but I would never have found those within the 12 minutes I had left
*234-Relay*: *2:08.28* (P)
*2345-Relay*: *4:40.69*
*23456-Relay*: *13:39.24*
*234567-Relay*: *36:15.99*
234567-Relay_Comment: This includes 2 big pops on the 6x6x6 that took 10:45.xx to repair
*Magic*: 2.06 3.59 2.50 2.63 2.50 = *2.54*
*Master Magic*: 5.25 6.90 6.85 4.93 5.34 = *5.81*
*Clock*: 28.28 20.21 19.00 19.03 32.80 = *22.51*
*MegaMinx*: 3:40.41 4:02.68 5:58.59 3:49.52 3:14.41 = *3:50.87*
*PyraMinx*: 24.90 23.83 27.77 24.90 11.31 = *24.54*
*Square-1*: 1:17.08 (P) 1:04.03 1:12.22 47.36 58.00 = *1:04.75*


----------



## Hubdra (Jul 8, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 18.78 , (23.91) , (16.69) , 18.24 , 17.77 = *18.26*


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 21.72 19.70 14.69 17.56 20.70 => 19.32

*3x3x3:* 21.84 20.84 16.92 20.72 20.80 => 20.79

*3x3x3_OH:* 40.27 37.67 31.42 50.66 36.70 => 38.21

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:59.59 1:40.97 1:30.59 1:58.80 1:26.72 => 1:43.45

*4x4x4:* 1:46.52 1:27.47 1:34.05 1:53.38 1:40.92 => 1:40.50

*5x5x5:* 2:52.05 2:51.22 3:06.42 2:47.42 2:41.14 => 2:50.23

Overall not a bad week. I'm very happy with my 5x5x5 times!

Mr Hughey: you are ultimate.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

I did it!! No, not some spectacular BLD accomplishment - something even more amazing! I participated in every event this week! The multi and 7x7x7 BLD results were both heartbreaking, but at least I got them all done.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I did it!! No, not some spectacular BLD accomplishment - something even more amazing! I participated in every event this week! The multi and 7x7x7 BLD results were both heartbreaking, but at least I got them all done.


And you beat me on the 6x6x6 and tied me on FMC 

You obviously have no life, don't sleep, didn't obey your marital duties after your wife came back home, or are an amazing multi-tasker


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And you beat me on the 6x6x6 and tied me on FMC


Wow, our times were crazy close to each other on the 6x6x6. And I can't believe we both used inverse scrambles and got 42 moves on FMC. Quite a coincidence. But it sounds like you're now already way better than me on the 6x6x6. Maybe I'll catch up someday - probably about the same time I catch up to you on 5x5x5. At my current rate of improvement, maybe another year or so.



AvGalen said:


> You obviously have no life, don't sleep, didn't obey your marital duties after your wife came back home, or are an amazing multi-tasker


I certainly didn't forsake the marital duties.  And we had company at our house this week; we even had a picnic this weekend, and I only did 2 solves (both BLD behind my back) during the whole picnic. But as for the sleep part, I'm guilty on that one. I was up until 4 last night finishing my 7x7x7 BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

> Between OLL and PLL, R F F’ R2 cancel to R


I cannot chechk your entire solution now, but this part is obviously wrong

And us getting so close on 6x6x6 on average is weird indeed.
I like the way we both think we had a good start and bad ending. If you compare our starts and endings you will see that they are nothing alike. My start was was only 2/3 of your start and your ending was a 2 look ll while mine was a 4 look ll. (It sucked doing 2 look PLL. I couldn't even use A-Perms because those gave me Z-PLLs)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> > Between OLL and PLL, R F F’ R2 cancel to R
> 
> 
> I cannot chechk your entire solution now, but this part is obviously wrong


Fixed. I just messed up on the explanation - the solution itself was correct. Maybe it was really right all along - you in fact had R F F' R2 canceling to R, since R' became R on inversion. 



AvGalen said:


> And us getting so close on 6x6x6 on average is weird indeed.
> I like the way we both think we had a good start and bad ending. If you compare our starts and endings you will see that they are nothing alike. My start was was only 2/3 of your start and your ending was a 2 look ll while mine was a 4 look ll. (It sucked doing 2 look PLL. I couldn't even use A-Perms because those gave me Z-PLLs)


Yeah, we definitely differ on that. I've been trying to get more picky about my starts, like you, but this week wasn't very good for that - I was happy with this start because everything was just truly awful without the inverse scramble. I was thrilled when I found the inverse scramble so much better.


----------

